# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  آموزشگاه علوی چطوره؟

## Maryam mohamadi

سلام دوستان خوبیید؟؟ درباره آموزشگاه های علوی میخواستم بپرسم کسی میدونه شدایطش چجوریه ؟؟؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> سلام دوستان خوبیید؟؟ درباره آموزشگاه های علوی میخواستم بپرسم کسی میدونه شدایطش چجوریه ؟؟؟


آزموناش که فک نکنم خوب باش ! 
کلاساش هم توشهرای مختلف خب متفاوت !
حتما شما هم اون تبلیغ گول زننده تلویزیونشون رو دیدی 
که میگ بریم سینما  :Yahoo (21): 
بریم استخر  :Yahoo (21):  و ..

امسال با علوی نتیجه بگیرید  :Yahoo (21):  !!

----------


## afshar

علوی موسسه قدیمی و ریشه داری هست و در هر شهر بیشتر سعی میکنه از پتانسیل علمی و مدیریتی همان منطقه استفاده کنه و اساتید بومی بکار ببنده 
اما خب به دلابلی که اینجا جاش نیست بگم نتونسته خیلی اعتماد جلب کنه و جامعه آماری آزمون ها و سیستمش بعد از اون شکوفایی اوایل دهه 80 الان خیلی افت کرده
مثلا یادمه اون زمان یکی از بهترین همکاران ما در زمینه مشاوره تحصیلی آقای رامین نیکخو در علوی تهران بود .
اما ... هم اکنون از نظر آزمون / منابع / مشاوره و برنامه ریزی و ... در سطح متویط رو به پایینی قرار داره

----------


## Amdanial

> آزموناش که فک نکنم خوب باش ! 
> کلاساش هم توشهرای مختلف خب متفاوت !
> حتما شما هم اون تبلیغ گول زننده تلویزیونشون رو دیدی 
> که میگ بریم سینما 
> بریم استخر  و ..
> 
> امسال با علوی نتیجه بگیرید  !!





> علوی موسسه قدیمی و ریشه داری هست و در هر شهر بیشتر سعی میکنه از پتانسیل علمی و مدیریتی همان منطقه استفاده کنه و اساتید بومی بکار ببنده 
> اما خب به دلابلی که اینجا جاش نیست بگم نتونسته خیلی اعتماد جلب کنه و جامعه آماری آزمون ها و سیستمش بعد از اون شکوفایی اوایل دهه 80 الان خیلی افت کرده
> مثلا یادمه اون زمان یکی از بهترین همکاران ما در زمینه مشاوره تحصیلی آقای رامین نیکخو در علوی تهران بود .
> اما ... هم اکنون از نظر آزمون / منابع / مشاوره و برنامه ریزی و ... در سطح متویط رو به پایینی قرار داره


با کمال احترام حرفای دوستانو نقض میکنم چون سه ساله دارم از این موسسه استفاده میکنم!! واقعا اینطور نیس که بخواد ببره سینما و استخر و ... ! نزدیکای عید کنکوریایی که در مدرسه علوی هستن فقط به یه اردو میرن همین!
در مورد قدیمی و ریشه دار بودنشم که شکی نیس! اما از اساتید بومی استفاده نمی کنن! من در مشهد از این مجموعه استفاده کردم و با چشمای خودم دیدم ک تمامی اساتید از تهران میان و پروازی هستن مثل مهندس رضا پناهنده - میثم صدیمی - علی بلوچ زاده - علی غلامی - خواجوی و... و نتیجه ی مطلوبی هم گرفتم برای حسابانم البته سال دوم هم میرفتم و نتیجه خوبی گرفتم ولی حسابان برام مهم بود که واقعا عالی کار شد! دلیل جامعه آماری پایینش نسبت به قلمچی و ... اینه که فک میکنم میدونید 15 سال پیش قلمچی خودشو وقف عام کرده تا موسسه بسته نشه چون داشتن میبستنش در نهایت خیلی از جامعه ی آماریش سیاهی لشکر هستن و به رایگان در آزمون ها شرکت میکنن! دلیل جامعه آماری قلمچی این هست و از اون گذشته آزمون های علوی نسبت به قلمچی دارای سطح استانداردی هست
در علوی تهران که نمیدونم اما کادر مشاوره ای در مشهد تا سال پیش ضعیف بود ولی الان از سطح عالی ای برخوردار هست و در آخر سطحش به نظرم اصلا متوسط رو به پایین نیست! در آخر هم بگم کاملا نظر من بود این نوشته ها و چه تعریف و چه انتقاد نه چیزی بهم اضافه و نه کم میشد! امیدوارم مورد استفاده قرار بگیره :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dayi javad

> با کمال احترام حرفای دوستانو نقض میکنم چون سه ساله دارم از این موسسه استفاده میکنم!! واقعا اینطور نیس که بخواد ببره سینما و استخر و ... ! نزدیکای عید کنکوریایی که در مدرسه علوی هستن فقط به یه اردو میرن همین!
> در مورد قدیمی و ریشه دار بودنشم که شکی نیس! اما از اساتید بومی استفاده نمی کنن! من در مشهد از این مجموعه استفاده کردم و با چشمای خودم دیدم ک تمامی اساتید از تهران میان و پروازی هستن مثل مهندس رضا پناهنده - میثم صدیمی - علی بلوچ زاده - علی غلامی - خواجوی و... و نتیجه ی مطلوبی هم گرفتم برای حسابانم البته سال دوم هم میرفتم و نتیجه خوبی گرفتم ولی حسابان برام مهم بود که واقعا عالی کار شد! دلیل جامعه آماری پایینش نسبت به قلمچی و ... اینه که فک میکنم میدونید 15 سال پیش قلمچی خودشو وقف عام کرده تا موسسه بسته نشه چون داشتن میبستنش در نهایت خیلی از جامعه ی آماریش سیاهی لشکر هستن و به رایگان در آزمون ها شرکت میکنن! دلیل جامعه آماری قلمچی این هست و از اون گذشته آزمون های علوی نسبت به قلمچی دارای سطح استانداردی هست
> در علوی تهران که نمیدونم اما کادر مشاوره ای در مشهد تا سال پیش ضعیف بود ولی الان از سطح عالی ای برخوردار هست و در آخر سطحش به نظرم اصلا متوسط رو به پایین نیست! در آخر هم بگم کاملا نظر من بود این نوشته ها و چه تعریف و چه انتقاد نه چیزی بهم اضافه و نه کم میشد! امیدوارم مورد استفاده قرار بگیره


منم گفتم آموزشگاهاش تو شهرای مختلف خب با هم فرق دارن ! اما آزموناش هم جامعه آماریش پایین هم آزمون از اون بهتر زیاد !!

در ضمن نگفتم موسسه میبره اردو و استخر و ... ! منظورم اون تبلیغ تلویزیون بود !

----------


## ata.beheshti

پیش دانشگاهی علوی بودم....تبریز....ینی افتضاح....

مدیریت زیر صفر...حیف اون دبیرای خوبی که اونجا دارن وقتشونو تلف میکنن...

----------

